# Instacart/Delivery question



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

So my first weekend doing instacart I had someone order 3 36-packs of arrowhead water in San Francisco.Luckily the building they went to had carts to move around but suffice it to say I still had to carry it to the lobby, etc. So is there some kind of tool that would make this easier that can fold up in my car dor when I'm driving people but is reliable enough to hold all of that?

Also, I had two orders tondeliver to the same building but I couldn't see the address for the second delivery until I finished the first one. Is there a way around that?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

A quick Google search tells me that such a tool exists. Good luck!


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> A quick Google search tells me that such a tool exists. Good luck!


I'm asking for opinions on such tools Is there one that people who drive find useful. Something that can take more than casual use. Im asking on this thread because something that might be good for one thing isn't always giid for another

But your snarky response wasn't useful at all.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I don't do Instacart, just DoorDash and Grubhub currently; so don't have a use for that type of item.

However, I did search Google for what you were looking for before my previous post, and there appear to be a great number of those types of items available for you that are pretty affordable (under $30).

You're welcome!


----------

